# Hunting with Ninja Stars?



## ABBYS DAD

Anyone ever hunted with or thought of hunting hogs with Ninja throwing stars?


----------



## Nicodemus

Reckon you could throw one hard enough to penetrate to the vitals? And make the throw without it seein` all the motion?


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2

ninja stars aren't made for killing just by themselves unless you use some kind of poision


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'd go for it, sounds like fun! Should be no trouble putting a big ol' boar on the ground instantly! 



Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> ninja stars aren't made for killing just by themselves unless you use some kind of poision



This, the closest they would come, by design, was for the length of one point on the star piercing the human eye just penetrating the brain.

Otherwise they were more of a nuisance weapon intended on slowing the enemy down so other weapons could be implored.


----------



## deadend

I use nun chucks myself.


----------



## Boar Hog

I believe I would feel safer chucking rocks.


----------



## stick_slinger

I believe i would just enjoy the scenary before i went throwing a Ninja Star at a hog or deer whatever the case is.. I prolly wouldnt make it anywhere close to hitting em anyways.

CJ


----------



## Nicodemus

Ain`t them things just glorified skilsaw blades anyway?


----------



## dawg2

ABBYS DAD said:


> Anyone ever hunted with or thought of hunting hogs with Ninja throwing stars?





Seriously?  Throwing stars?


----------



## stick_slinger

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t them things just glorified skilsaw blades anyway?



Lol, thats about it.. Heck, I would rather jump out of a stand on top of one with one of them Cordless Skilsaws lol

CJ


----------



## Lorren68

ABBYS DAD said:


> Anyone ever hunted with or thought of hunting hogs with Ninja throwing stars?



"BLESS YOUR HEART"


----------



## KennesawLawMan

Master the star, master the boar
_~ Confucius (c.480)~_


----------



## deadend

Poor Abby.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

If you were a good enough ninja to kill a hog with a throwing star... you wouldn't need the throwing star....


----------



## ABBYS DAD

nun chucks..... never thought of this one. i have mastered the art of nun-chuckery. it was during my studies for 3rd degree brown belt. do you guys think that feral hogs could be cannibals also? could you bait them with bacon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ABBYS DAD said:


> nun chucks..... never thought of this one. i have mastered the art of nun-chuckery. it was during my studies for 3rd degree brown belt. do you guys think that feral hogs could be cannibals also? could you bait them with bacon?



All hogs are cannibals. 

This is why, if you insist on going down this path, might I suggest crippling them with Sai's and then moving in for the kill with Kama's..


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All hogs are cannibals.
> 
> This is why, if you insist on going down this path, might I suggest crippling them with Sai's and then moving in for the kill with Kama's..



could i put a tactical rail and mount a red dot scope on a Sai?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ABBYS DAD said:


> could i put a tactical rail and mount a red dot scope on a Sai?



I bet Dawg2 could hook you up on that...


----------



## stick_slinger

you fellas aint right.. Poor Abby lmbo

CJ


----------



## hogman1

Shoot, I carry a wide assortment of throwing stars right next to my rages.....Im only accurate with them if I scream obsenitys and move my mouth 3 or 4 times afterwards.


----------



## Worley

*Poor*



deadend said:


> Poor Abby.



 I thought the same thing... But wasn't about to say it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Abbys Dad, I don't want you to go to the woods ill prepared, so I've embedded a little training video for you.


----------



## T.P.

And I thought nothing on GON would ever shock me again.


----------



## dawg2

T.P. said:


> And I thought nothing on GON would ever shock me again.



I quit saying that years ago


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dawg2 said:


> I quit saying that years ago



Is that when "Holy Cow" was adopted? 

Besides, isn't this now obviously a campfire topic..


----------



## stringmusic

stick_slinger said:


> Lol, thats about it.. Heck, I would rather jump out of a stand on top of one with one of them Cordless Skilsaws lol
> 
> CJ


----------



## PURVIS

man i thought we were hard up for some action on our side (hogdog) but i think u guys got us beat.lol


----------



## NG ALUM

I don't know what to think. Are you picking on the poor guy that posted a couple days back about catching deer with nets?

On a serious note...I was thinking about getting a 1/2 inch pvc pipe about four foot long and shooting bottle rockets with broadheads taped on the front of them..I think it would work


----------



## NCHillbilly

I may try it next year. Right now I just don't have enough confidence in my aim, I'm still hunting with my cordless sawz-all. It sucks when the battery goes dead right in the middle of a hog fight, though.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

NG ALUM said:


> I don't know what to think. Are you picking on the poor guy that posted a couple days back about catching deer with nets?
> 
> On a serious note...I was thinking about getting a 1/2 inch pvc pipe about four foot long and shooting bottle rockets with broadheads taped on the front of them..I think it would work



Yes....along those lines! A little humor to brighten everyone's day You have defeated me, with the bottle rockets and broadheads idea...... You sir are worthy of a Chuck Norris award!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ABBYS DAD said:


> Yes....along those lines! A little humor to brighten everyone's day You have defeated me, with the bottle rockets and broadheads idea...... You sir are worthy of a Chuck Norris award!



I knew it, you weren't a Ninja. A Ninja would have never given up so easy. Quitter..


----------



## pstrahin

regular skoal can.......no says I.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

pstrahin said:


> regular skoal can.......no says I.



And a Judy chop....


----------



## pstrahin

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a Judy chop....



aint much need for a one legged ninja I think he is from WV.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

pstrahin said:


> aint much need for a one legged ninja I think he is from WV.



Where else would he be from, he stole his sisters jump rope and called it his num chuckies....


----------



## pstrahin

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where else would he be from, he stole his sisters jump rope and called it his num chuckies....



 Oh Diamond Dave.


----------



## NG ALUM

ABBYS DAD said:


> Yes....along those lines! A little humor to brighten everyone's day You have defeated me, with the bottle rockets and broadheads idea...... You sir are worthy of a Chuck Norris award!



Oh my! I am honored! I gladely accept your "chuck norris award"  

I get my creativity from growing up on a farm with plenty of dangerous materials and not much to do


----------



## NG ALUM

" Don't go a Judy Choppin' and Karate Kickin' at the same time or....There goes a leg!! "


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I knew it, you weren't a Ninja. A Ninja would have never given up so easy. Quitter..



i know, but folks would start throwing a fit about ethics and such...... but it's funny while it lasts! off to start my "mock big-foot scrape" thread over in the general hunting section!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ABBYS DAD said:


> i know, but folks would start throwing a fit about ethics and such...... but it's funny while it lasts! off to start my "mock big-foot scrape" thread over in the general hunting section!



Wouldn't that be impossible? How can a mock creature create a mock scrape? Is that like a double negative?


----------



## stick_slinger

Is this a joke?


----------



## FredBearYooper

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I knew it, you weren't a Ninja. A Ninja would have never given up so easy. Quitter..



A real ninja wouldn't go walking around dressed like a ninja..then everyone would know he was a ninja...come on Bruce lee..just stick with the Boom-a-rang.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Famous Ninjas who are incognito....
1) Chuck Norris 2) Charles Bronson 3) Mary Kate Olsen 4) Bob Horner 5) Lemont from the show "Sanford and Son" 6) all 4 teenage mutant ninja turtles 7) Ric Flair 8) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
I'll think of more later


----------



## Throwback

I cant miss this one.


----------



## idsman75

NG ALUM said:


> " Don't go a Judy Choppin' and Karate Kickin' at the same time or....There goes a leg!! "



And that hog just thought it was a can of Copenhagen.


----------



## olcowman

NG ALUM said:


> Oh my! I am honored! I gladely accept your "chuck norris award"
> 
> I get my creativity from growing up on a farm with plenty of dangerous materials and not much to do



 But Lord didn't all us farm boys have a heap of fun... We seen them Ninja stars on a tv program at my aunt's one Sunday after church... 2 hours after we got back to the house we was a standing out behind the barn already a practicing our aim! These weren't them little sissy ninja thangs neither... no sir, our redneck throwing stars was made out of drilled out tractor wheel nuts with 20# nails tac-welded all around. I don't know about killing a hog... but they would sure mess the door up on a 69 Mercury Monterray? (that was a bad whooping right there boys as well as an abrupt halt to our fledgling ninja careers!)



ABBYS DAD said:


> i know, but folks would start throwing a fit about ethics and such...... but it's funny while it lasts! off to start my "mock big-foot scrape" thread over in the general hunting section!



Bless your heart... you ain't got no idea what you're about to jump into do ya'? They's a handful of passionate bigfeet believers on here that'll go to foaming at the mouth anytime somebody mentions a bigfoot in a thread. But please don't let me discourage you... this is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Big Mike

This discussion should be moved to the "On Topic" section.


----------



## olcowman

Big Mike said:


> This discussion should be moved to the "On Topic" section.



Heck... I done forgot what the topic was?


----------



## BBowman

Been there, done that.  I built a throwing star out of 4" nails.  The nails were held in place with approximately 6 ounces of lead that I melted down and poured over the nail heads.  The nails are hand sharpened.  Deadly little weapon.  I go for head shots on hogs that are over 75 Lbs.  I am accurate out to 20 yds.  I wear a thick leather glove on my throwing hand.  I am ambidextrious, but I primarily throw with my right.  So far, I have taken hogs up to 425 Lbs.  I use a short throwing motion, side arm style. I can put my stars through a 1" thick piece of plywood with no problem.  Throwing from a blind works the best.  Good luck.


----------



## sinclair1

So what the T stand for Ernest?


----------



## tail_slider3d

I killed 3 yesterday with a dart.  I aim for the eye and have taken several at 60yards.  My next feat will be to take one with a can of hairspray and a lighter.  If I can catch them on a sunny day I might  try to use a magnifying glass.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

BBowman said:


> Been there, done that.  I built a throwing star out of 4" nails.  The nails were held in place with approximately 6 ounces of lead that I melted down and poured over the nail heads.  The nails are hand sharpened.  Deadly little weapon.  I go for head shots on hogs that are over 75 Lbs.  I am accurate out to 20 yds.  I wear a thick leather glove on my throwing hand.  I am ambidextrious, but I primarily throw with my right.  So far, I have taken hogs up to 425 Lbs.  I use a short throwing motion, side arm style. I can put my stars through a 1" thick piece of plywood with no problem.  Throwing from a blind works the best.  Good luck.



You sir are a man of vision....great idea. And a great big Roll Tide to you seeing that you are from T-town!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

tail_slider3d said:


> I killed 3 yesterday with a dart.  I aim for the eye and have taken several at 60yards.  My next feat will be to take one with a can of hairspray and a lighter.  If I can catch them on a sunny day I might  try to use a magnifying glass.



That's outstanding! I want to kill one with my bare hands Chuck Norris Delta Force style!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Update on my ninja star training. Yes it's been roughly Six years living in Tibet and training between working at the aunt Annes pretzel hut at the mini mall and spending the rest of the time in meditation, I've now been properly trained in the art of throwing stars. I'm deadly at 50 yards. Watch out non-native species.


----------



## across the river

Relapse?


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Never lapsed


----------



## Flanny80

You forgot to mention Chris Farley in your list of incognito ninjas. This is how I know you skipped your ninja history class.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Flanny80 said:


> You forgot to mention Chris Farley in your list of incognito ninjas. This is how I know you skipped your ninja history class.


RIP Chris Farley 
I miss him


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I'm gonna give it a shot this year, beings I graduated from Diamond Dave's Ninjer school over in Boone county.


----------



## Swamprat

Even Chuck Norris frowns upon this and he once took a throwing star and chopped of a leg of the Eiffel Tower. He welded it back by rubbing two fingers together.


----------



## GLS

deadend said:


> I use nun chucks myself.


Sister Martina was deadly from 3 feet with a yardstick across the knuckles but never knew her to hunt hogs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Maybe Diamond Dave should start some Ninji Hunting videos.


----------



## cape buffalo

You can tell were bored come on deer season.. post started in 2012


----------



## ABBYS DAD

anyone else like me hope bone collector comes out with some super kewl ninja throwing stars for 2019?


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## ABBYS DAD

Hey everyone. Just got back from hunting pythons on the FLA Everglades using nothing but my ninja throwing star. one of them will def be pope and young. I dropped my flip phone so no pics.....sorry.


----------



## Mattval

I can already see all of the discussions ahead of us.  Which star design is the best? What grain star is the best?  Heavier grain has more sectional density, lighter grain I can carry more.  Should I use the new fangled mono-metal stars or stick the the tried and true?


----------



## Para Bellum

I wouldn't bring my worst goat to this goat ropin.


----------



## sleepr71

Pics..or it didn’t happen! Go get another one,but have somebody video it


----------



## dang

the gentelmanly thing to do would be to place a samurai sword next to your corn pile and wait for a worthy pig to weild it. Once they do, you emerge from the brush in a kimoto, a gong sounds as the rest of the sounder forms a circle around you and your oponent and you duel to the death.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Mattval said:


> I can already see all of the discussions ahead of us.  Which star design is the best? What grain star is the best?  Heavier grain has more sectional density, lighter grain I can carry more.  Should I use the new fangled mono-metal stars or stick the the tried and true?


The fact that you used the phrase "sectional density" restores my hope in all him all humanity. I'm what the millennials call old school, I use fixed blade ninja stars and not those new mechanical ones. I don't trust those if they nick a leaf in flight and prematurely open. Chuck Norris endorsed the ones I use, or was it Chuck Adams.....


----------



## ABBYS DAD

dang said:


> the gentelmanly thing to do would be to place a samurai sword next to your corn pile and wait for a worthy pig to weild it. Once they do, you emerge from the brush in a kimoto, a gong sounds as the rest of the sounder forms a circle around you and your oponent and you duel to the death.


No. They already have tusks.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

sleepr71 said:


> Pics..or it didn’t happen! Go get another one,but have somebody video it


Flip phone got lost during the hike out. Hawk flew off with it.


----------



## chrislibby88

I take a 6 pack to the stand with me and  throw them at cull bucks and 6.5 year old spikes (once a spike always a spike).  Only takes about 2 weeks for them to die.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

chrislibby88 said:


> I take a 6 pack to the stand with me and  throw them at cull bucks and 6.5 year old spikes (once a spike always a spike).  Only takes about 2 weeks for them to die.


Great management technique! I hope we can get a primitive weapons quota hunt that the only legal weapons are Rambo knives and ninja stars. But back to hogs or hawgs, gonna check with the boys at Tacticam to see if they can rig me up a video camera to my stars. I want to make videos like my hero O'Neil Williams.


----------



## chrislibby88

ABBYS DAD said:


> Great management technique! I hope we can get a primitive weapons quota hunt that the only legal weapons are Rambo knives and ninja stars. But back to hogs or hawgs, gonna check with the boys at Tacticam to see if they can rig me up a video camera to my stars. I want to make videos like my hero O'Neil Williams.


I’m already subscribed to your hawg ninja yewt00b channel.
Let’s petition the DNR, maybe plan a march too.  Ninja stars and pole staff season, maybe at the end of January, doe only. I think it’s gonna catch on.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m already subscribed to your hawg ninja yewt00b channel.
> Let’s petition the DNR, maybe plan a march too.  Ninja stars and pole staff season, maybe at the end of January, doe only. I think it’s gonna catch on.


Also...... I'm tired of primitive weapons season not requiring primitive attire? That should be state stinking law! If you want to hunt during primitive weapons season, you must dress like you're an extra from the movie last of the mohicans. Bone Collectors will be all over that with the new realtree super Xtreme magnum loin cloth and body war paint. Right this down!


----------



## Nicodemus

ABBYS DAD said:


> Also...... I'm tired of primitive weapons season not requiring primitive attire? That should be state stinking law! If you want to hunt during primitive weapons season, you must dress like you're an extra from the movie last of the mohicans. Bone Collectors will be all over that with the new realtree super Xtreme magnum loin cloth and body war paint. Right this down!




Like this?


----------



## Semi-Pro

ABBYS DAD said:


> Anyone ever hunted with or thought of hunting hogs with Ninja throwing stars?


I thought this was a Useles Billy thread at first


----------



## gawildlife

Not unless they were the size and weight of manhole covers with a launcher to match.

Any engineering rednecks feel a project coming on, lol.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Nicodemus said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093231


Nic you're spot on perfect! You're a trailblazer. Just switch from the rifle to the throwing star or a spear and that deer would taste better after you harvested it.


----------



## Howard Roark

ABBYS DAD said:


> Anyone ever hunted with or thought of hunting hogs with Ninja throwing stars?



I suggest you start with a spear, then go to a sheepskin sling shot and three smooth stones. When you are successful with that you are ready for throwing stars. 

After throwing stars maybe a pile of corn with a limb overhanging. A bone knife, loin cloth and maybe a bone through the nose. Landing on the hog should be easy. 

What a YouTube channel this would make.


----------



## Howard Roark

ABBYS DAD said:


> Famous Ninjas who are incognito....
> 1) Chuck Norris 2) Charles Bronson 3) Mary Kate Olsen 4) Bob Horner 5) Lemont from the show "Sanford and Son" 6) all 4 teenage mutant ninja turtles 7) Ric Flair 8) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
> I'll think of more later


Brut Bernard.


----------



## Evergreen

I started to say poor Abby but I've cone to the conclusion Abby will be able to use anything in her surroundings as a weapon, disable you with her pinky finger, so now I'm thinking poor young first boyfriend who wrongs Abby


----------



## frankwright

PSA
Do not carry Ninja Stars in your back pocket


----------



## IIICrkRepr

frankwright said:


> PSA
> Do not carry Ninja Stars in your back pocket



I'd be a little more worried about front pocket carry!!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Evergreen said:


> I started to say poor Abby but I've cone to the conclusion Abby will be able to use anything in her surroundings as a weapon, disable you with her pinky finger, so now I'm thinking poor young first boyfriend who wrongs Abby


Remember that Governor Kemp commercial where he's talking to that young man while holding a shotgun? I hold shotguns, ninja stars and taser. And I'm good with a shovel.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

IIICrkRepr said:


> I'd be a little more worried about front pocket carry!!


Da truth!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Howard Roark said:


> I suggest you start with a spear, then go to a sheepskin sling shot and three smooth stones. When you are successful with that you are ready for throwing stars.
> 
> After throwing stars maybe a pile of corn with a limb overhanging. A bone knife, loin cloth and maybe a bone through the nose. Landing on the hog should be easy.
> 
> What a YouTube channel this would make.


I use eggs and a biscuit as bait when I'm out hunting bacon.


----------



## Howard Roark

ABBYS DAD said:


> I use eggs and a biscuit as bait when I'm out hunting bacon.


My eggs and biscuit are always gone before any hog has a chance to arrive.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Ok time to put this thread back on the shelf until next year or next fifth year, whichever happens first. Enjoy yourselves


----------

